
Missing Saudi journalist’s Apple Watch is an interesting, but unlikely, lead - imartin2k
https://techcrunch.com/2018/10/11/missing-saudi-journalist-jamal-khashoggi-apple-watch/
======
throwaway5752
I know they're talking about different kinds of sanctions, but they're
spending 110 billion dollars on military equipment and on things that create
jobs, like jobs, and others, for this country. I don't like the concept of
stopping an investment of 110 _billion_ dollars into the United States,
because you know what they're going to do? They're going to take that money
and spend it in _Russia_ or _China_ , or someplace else. So, I think there are
other ways - if it turns out to be as bad as it might be - there are certainly
other ways of handling this situation. But I will tell you, up front, right
now, and I'll say it in front of senators: They're spending 110 billion
dollars purchasing military and other things. If we don't sell it to 'em,
they'll say, well, thank you very much, we'll buy it from Russia or thank you
very much we'll buy it from China. That doesn't help us, not when it comes to
jobs, and not when it comes to our companies losing out on that work. But
there are other things we can do. Let's find out what the problem is first,
okay? I oppose... I would not be in favor of stopping a country from spending
_a hundred and ten billion_ dollars - which is an all-time _record_ \- and
letting Russia have that money and letting China have that money. Because all
they're going to do is say, that's okay, we don't have to buy it from Boeing,
we don't have to buy it from Lockheed, we don't have to buy it from Raytheon
and all these great companies. We'll buy it from Russia, we'll buy it from
China. So what good does that do us? There are other things we can do. They'll
be something that has to take place. First I want to find out what happened,
and we're looking. Again, this took place in Turkey, and to the best of our
knowledge, Khashoggi is not a United States citizen. Is that right, or is that
right? He's a permanent resident, okay. We don't like it, Johh, we don't like
it, and we don't like it even a little bit.

(The US President, talking to press about presumed murder of US resident by
KSA -
[https://twitter.com/joshtpm/status/1050419760113037313](https://twitter.com/joshtpm/status/1050419760113037313))

~~~
chrisbennet
Even if he _was_ an American citizen, as long as he wasn't on American soil,
we can overlook that if jobs are on the line right?

I mean if they only killed a few dozen Americans, not selling them billions of
dollars of arms is not going to bring them back right?

OK, maybe it lots of non-citizens, maybe a bunch of German Jews...

Can you see where I'm going?

S.A. could instantly clear this up with a video chat if they haven't killed
him.

~~~
drivingmenuts
Yeah, that conversation would be on the lines of:

    
    
      America: So, did you kill him? Because killing is bad.
      SA: No, we didn't.
      America: Good enough for me. Since you didn't kill him, any ideas on how to get CNN to ...
      SA: Well, we have a party at our embassy in Turkmenistan.
      America: Awesome! We'll send out the invites! Or you will. Someone will. Awesome thing, invites. I've sent bunches!
    

I just don't see that a video chat is going to help.

~~~
chrisbennet
I should have been clearer: a video chat with Jamal Khashoggi (the missing,
presumed dead, journalist).

